# Villagers won’t stop wearing custom designs



## smudgedhorizon (May 4, 2020)

So today I load my game up and 4 of my villagers are ALL now wearing the same hoodie design with writing all over it that looks awful!

I look and it’s a random design being displayed on the custom wall in Mabels. I think by someone whose town I visited during a trade as the name sounds familiar.

So I removed the design from the wall by replacing it with my own blank design of just a solid colour, (I’ve never used this feature before) then reset all 4 of them at town hall by complaining about their clothes & they All revert to their original outfits...

BUT now they all keep repeatedly putting the custom hoodie back on throughout the day!!! WHYYYY?? How when I removed the design?!

I don’t understand how to stop this, & I don’t understand why after 400 hours playtime & no villager ever changing their clothes like this, today it’s randomly happened to 4 villagers all deciding to wear the same custom design?!!

It’s really upsetting me! Especially because the design is AWFUL & it means almost half my villagers are now all dressed the same. I don’t like them wearing any custom designs at all, never mind with words written all over it for phrases that I don’t like.

If anyone has any advice for me I would be SO grateful  Thank you!


----------



## GobKatherin (May 4, 2020)

I think if you report the villagers to Isabelle and say you don’t like the way they’re dressing, they’ll stop. Also: reporting to Isabelle doesn’t cause them to want to move out, in case you were worried about that. Their outfits will just be reset.


----------



## JKDOS (May 4, 2020)

^ Yep. Just report to isabelle. It will not affect your relationship with them in anyway, nor does it hurt their feelings in anyway.

Make sure to remove the clothing from the shop. There is a chance they may put the custom design back on, as I heard one player had this problem. What you may want to do is continue reporting to Isabelle when it happens, and try gifting them clothes. The custom design you hate should eventually leave their inventory.


----------



## smudgedhorizon (May 4, 2020)

Thank you for the replies. Problem is I’ve repeatedly reported them to Isabelle & it doesn’t work - though they change back to their original costume after talking to her, not long after they will just put the same design back on again - even though it’s not even in Mabels anymore!!?

It’s not even an item of clothing it’s a custom design, so trying to cycle them with new clothes doesn’t seem  to get rid of it


----------



## KiwiFlavouredBubbles (May 4, 2020)

I reported this to Nintendo support, and I urge you to do the same! I'm pretty positive this is a bug because talking to Isabelle should at the very least remove custom designs from a villager? Especially if they're wearing something they got from cases like yours (or mine), where it wasn't even your own design,,,
Some people have wound up with their villagers in inappropriate designs and no way to fix it. ):



GobKatherin said:


> I think if you report the villagers to Isabelle and say you don’t like the way they’re dressing, they’ll stop. Also: reporting to Isabelle doesn’t cause them to want to move out, in case you were worried about that. Their outfits will just be reset.





JKDOS said:


> ^ Yep. Just report to isabelle. It will not affect your relationship with them in anyway, nor does it hurt their feelings in anyway.
> 
> Make sure to remove the clothing from the shop. There is a chance they may put the custom design back on, as I heard one player had this problem. What you may want to do is continue reporting to Isabelle when it happens, and try gifting them clothes. The custom design you hate should eventually leave their inventory.


Unfortunately, this seems to be bugged and the villagers WILL put the clothes back on.

I have reported my villagers to Isabelle countless times, and the items don't leave the villagers' wardrobes.
They will rarely gift you something from their wardrobe, I think (how much they like it may determine if they do or not), but so far I've had no luck getting them out of custom designs.


----------



## smudgedhorizon (May 4, 2020)

KiwiFlavouredBubbles said:


> I reported this to Nintendo support, and I urge you to do the same! I'm pretty positive this is a bug because talking to Isabelle should at the very least remove custom designs from a villager? Especially if they're wearing something they got from cases like yours (or mine), where it wasn't even your own design,,,
> Some people have wound up with their villagers in inappropriate designs and no way to fix it. ):
> 
> 
> ...



I even went into one of my affected villager’s homes and checked their closet and the affected clothing does not actually physically exist. It seems to have overwritten their default “workout” jumper. Their closet contained two tops I gifted them & that they wear as alternate everyday outfits. The closet doesn’t show any of their “default” outfits, including the outfit affected by this custom design.

Do you possibly have a link where I can report the issue, I can’t seem to find the right place? Thank you.


----------



## KiwiFlavouredBubbles (May 4, 2020)

smudgedhorizon said:


> I even went into one of my affected villager’s homes and checked their closet and the affected clothing does not actually physically exist. It seems to have overwritten their default “workout” jumper. Their closet contained two tops I gifted them & that they wear as alternate everyday outfits. The closet doesn’t show any of their “default” outfits, including the outfit affected by this custom design.
> 
> Do you possibly have a link where I can report the issue, I can’t seem to find the right place? Thank you.


Oh, huh. I never paid too much attention to if the designs overwrote one of their defaults because I just assumed they used them like everyday outfits, but I'll try to pay some attention to that now. 
I know he still, on rare occasions, wears his main default shirt (he's wearing it right now).

I used this page to contact them for the US/Canada: https://en-americas-support.nintendo.com/app/contact
Figured it was better to contact them directly, though there are people in the support forums that have posted this issue as well.
(The chat and text lines seem to go on/off regularly, I'm assuming because of high volume, but they will come back)


----------



## Clock (May 4, 2020)

Did you try giving them clothes yet? If they wear custom design, you can give them clothes so they may not wear it anymore.


----------



## smudgedhorizon (May 4, 2020)

KiwiFlavouredBubbles said:


> Oh, huh. I never paid too much attention to if the designs overwrote one of their defaults because I just assumed they used them like everyday outfits, but I'll try to pay some attention to that now.
> I know he still, on rare occasions, wears his main default shirt (he's wearing it right now).
> 
> I used this page to contact them for the US/Canada: https://en-americas-support.nintendo.com/app/contact
> ...



With all of mine the design seems to have overwritten their default workout tracksuit top (it was a hoodie design so that makes sense I guess) I think when Isabelle resets them they change into their default everyday outfits, but then as soon as they want to do an activity that requires their workout gear, bam, custom design is back on. This is just a guess based on what I’ve seen. I’ve reset all of mine a total of like 60 times today.


----------



## TomnooksGstring (Jun 20, 2020)

This has unfortunately happened to me and all my villagers are wearing someone’s custom design “Simp” shirt. I obviously deleted it and replaced but it’s being rotated consistently. I’m thinking since I deleted the design, would it work if I move out all my villagers and then move them back in? Since there won’t be any record of the design when they move back in?


----------

